# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Kotkalaista bussiyrittäjää epäillään avustuspetoksesta

## J_J

Näin sitä hankitaan ymmärrystä ja myötätuntoa bussiliikenteen heikkenevää kannattavuutta kohtaan...
http://elisa.net/uutiset/kotimaa/?id=47255764

----------


## Aleksi.K

Sitten pistetään huhumylly pyörimään, että kukahan tämä neropatti voisi olla?  :Smile:

----------


## J_J

> Sitten pistetään huhumylly pyörimään, että kukahan tämä neropatti voisi olla?


Allekirjoittaneelle ei tule kuin yksi potentiaalinen ehdokas mieleen, mutta antaa jonkun muun aloittaa huhuilu  :Wink:

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Vai semmoista peliä Kotkan seudulla! En tunne Matkahuollon kortin toimintaa, mutta tuntuu aika oudolta, jos systeemi ei tunnista, että samaa kausikorttia näytetään monta kertaa peräkkäin. Luulisi toisaalta matkustajien hälytyskellojen soivan, jos korttia joka matkalla pitää monta kertaa lykätä laitteeseen. Vai onko huijarilla itsellään ollut kasa kortteja, joita on sitten taukopaikoilla käyetty laitteissa?

Matkustajan kyllä sietää olla tarkkana, kun täällä pääkaupunkiseudulla matkustaa Helsingin seudun matkakortilla U-linjojen busseissa. En ole kuullut, että täällä olisi kuntia narutettu petoksella, mutta matkustajan kortilta on huolimattomuuden takia veloitettu ylimääräisiä arvolippuja.

Kaupunkibusseissa on lukijalaite, jolle näytetään korttia. Laite tunnistaa ja hyväksyy kausilipun. Arvolipun ostava matkustaja painaa itse laitteen lippupainiketta. Ja laitteen näytöltä näkee tekstin, mikä lippu on rekisteröity.

U-linjojen busseissa on erilainen lukijalaite, jossa ei ole matkustajalle näkyvää tekstinäyttöä eikä matkustjan käytettävissä olevia painikkeita. Kuljettaja painaa nappia ja rekisteröi matkan. Jos kuljettaja huolimattomuudessaan klikkaa väärää nappia, niin kunnalle se on ihan sama, mutta matkustaja menettää rahaa.

Ainakin Porvoon Liikenteen autossa on käynyt niin, että kortilla oli voimassa oleva kausilippu, mutta kuljettaja painoi väärää nappia ja veloitti arvolipun.

Korsisaaren autossa on käynyt niin, että matkustajan arvolipussa oli jäljellä vaihtoaikaa (ja tämä vielä sanoi sen), mutta kuljettaja veloitti kortilta toisen arvolipun.

Matkustaja havaitsi tämän vasta vaihtaessaan seuraavaan bussiin, jossa oli tavallinen kaupunkibussien lukulaite. Mutta jos ei olisi tullut vielä vaihtoa U-bussin jälkeen, niin ei olisi huomannut mitään. Kyllähän YTV:n konttorista saa hyvityksen virheellisestä veloituksesta, mutta sinnekin pitää erikseen matkustaa.

Pohjolan Liikenteen autossa on tapahtunut, että U-linjan kortinlukijaa ei ollut lainkaan ja kuski vain käski YTV-korttilaiset istumaan matkustusoikeutta tarkistamatta.

----------


## Zambo

> Vai semmoista peliä Kotkan seudulla! En tunne Matkahuollon kortin toimintaa, mutta tuntuu aika oudolta, jos systeemi ei tunnista, että samaa kausikorttia näytetään monta kertaa peräkkäin. Luulisi toisaalta matkustajien hälytyskellojen soivan, jos korttia joka matkalla pitää monta kertaa lykätä laitteeseen. Vai onko huijarilla itsellään ollut kasa kortteja, joita on sitten taukopaikoilla käyetty laitteissa?
> 
> Matkustajan kyllä sietää olla tarkkana, kun täällä pääkaupunkiseudulla matkustaa Helsingin seudun matkakortilla U-linjojen busseissa. En ole kuullut, että täällä olisi kuntia narutettu petoksella, mutta matkustajan kortilta on huolimattomuuden takia veloitettu ylimääräisiä arvolippuja.


HKL:n/YTV:n käytössä olevien BusComien "normaalit" etälukijat eivät hyväksy saman kortin näyttöä uudelleen (joko tietty karenssiaika tai vasta saman lukijan/myyntilaitteen seuraava lähtö). U-linjojen lukijoista en mene sanomaan, mutta voisi olettaa, että niissä on sama ohjelma sisällä.

----------


## hylje

Buscomit eivät päästä samaa korttia sisään vuorojen välillä. Kokemusta on, bussilla Tikkurilaan jossa erittäin lyhyt asiointi, samalla bussilla takaisin, hups ei kortinlukija tykkääkään. Onneksi kuljettaja osasi katsoa olemassaolevan kauden!

----------


## Tunni

> Sitten pistetään huhumylly pyörimään, että kukahan tämä neropatti voisi olla?


Arktisilla busseilla on esitetty hyvä arvaus:
http://www.arktisetbussit.net/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=1262

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

> HKL:n/YTV:n käytössä olevien BusComien "normaalit" etälukijat eivät hyväksy saman kortin näyttöä uudelleen (joko tietty karenssiaika tai vasta saman lukijan/myyntilaitteen seuraava lähtö). U-linjojen lukijoista en mene sanomaan, mutta voisi olettaa, että niissä on sama ohjelma sisällä.


Höpöhöpö. Kyllä "normaalit" BusComit hyväksyvät saman kortin näytön monta kertaa peräkkäin. Ruutuun tulee teksti "Valitse uusi matka". Samalla kortilla voi ostaa monelle henkilölle arvolipun.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> ... Kyllä "normaalit" BusComit hyväksyvät saman kortin näytön monta kertaa peräkkäin. Ruutuun tulee teksti "Valitse uusi matka". Samalla kortilla voi ostaa monelle henkilölle arvolipun.


Uuden arvolipun voi toki ostaa heti perään, mutta uutta kausilippumatkaa pääkaupunkiseudun laite ei anna heti edellisen perään samalla lipulla kuitata. 
Juuri kausilipulla tehtyjä haamumatkojahan kotkalaisveijari oli tehtaillut.

----------


## Zambo

> Höpöhöpö. Kyllä "normaalit" BusComit hyväksyvät saman kortin näytön monta kertaa peräkkäin. Ruutuun tulee teksti "Valitse uusi matka". Samalla kortilla voi ostaa monelle henkilölle arvolipun.


Joo, mutta silloin joutuu käyttämään ihan omaa rahaa. Kausilipun rekisteröinti ja matkustajamäärien kasvattaminen "ilmaiseksi" ei onnistu samalla lähdöllä. Toki siinäkin pystyy kikkailemaan vaihtelemalla lähtöjä edestakaisin. Silloin kortti piippaa, mutta kaikista jää merkinnät.

Joskus kun etälukija lukee lipun ilman äänimerkkejä ja valoja, niin syhtyy tilanne, jossa matkustaja jää korttinsa kanssa huitomaan lukijalle ja lukija pyytää häntä valitsemaan arvolippua.

Lipputuissa saa olla katteet kohdallaan jos kannattaa omalla rahalla leimata matkoja, jotta saa lisää tukirahaa.

----------


## Lasse

> Joo, mutta silloin joutuu käyttämään ihan omaa rahaa. Kausilipun rekisteröinti ja matkustajamäärien kasvattaminen "ilmaiseksi" ei onnistu samalla lähdöllä. Toki siinäkin pystyy kikkailemaan vaihtelemalla lähtöjä edestakaisin. Silloin kortti piippaa, mutta kaikista jää merkinnät.
> 
> Joskus kun etälukija lukee lipun ilman äänimerkkejä ja valoja, niin syhtyy tilanne, jossa matkustaja jää korttinsa kanssa huitomaan lukijalle ja lukija pyytää häntä valitsemaan arvolippua.
> 
> Lipputuissa saa olla katteet kohdallaan jos kannattaa omalla rahalla leimata matkoja, jotta saa lisää tukirahaa.


Vaan Kotkassa kun ei ole YTV:n Buscomeja, muissa laitteissa voi kausilipun leimata uudelleen viiden minuutin kuluttua edellisestä leimauksesta.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

> Joo, mutta silloin joutuu käyttämään ihan omaa rahaa. Kausilipun rekisteröinti ja matkustajamäärien kasvattaminen "ilmaiseksi" ei onnistu samalla lähdöllä. Toki siinäkin pystyy kikkailemaan vaihtelemalla lähtöjä edestakaisin. Silloin kortti piippaa, mutta kaikista jää merkinnät.
> 
> Joskus kun etälukija lukee lipun ilman äänimerkkejä ja valoja, niin syhtyy tilanne, jossa matkustaja jää korttinsa kanssa huitomaan lukijalle ja lukija pyytää häntä valitsemaan arvolippua.
> 
> Lipputuissa saa olla katteet kohdallaan jos kannattaa omalla rahalla leimata matkoja, jotta saa lisää tukirahaa.


Kannattaa lukea viestit kokonaan eikä tarttua irralliseen lauseeseen.  :Wink: 

En missään vaiheessa väittänyt, että kausilippua olisi pääkaupunkiseudulla rekisteröity kahteen kertaan. Kiinnitin huomiota tapauksiin, joissa U-linjalla on aiheettomasti veloitettu matkustajan kortilta arvolippu, vaikka kausi- tai arvolippu on voimassa.

U-liikennöitsijä saanee saman korvauksen riippumatta siitä, rekisteröityykö matka kausi- vai arvomatkaksi. Mutta matkustajalle ei ole samantekevää, jos kertaalleen maksetun lipun lisäksi hänen kortiltaan katoaa ylimääräistä arvoa.

Kuljettaja voisi korjata virheellisen veloituksen viiden minuutin sisällä, jos U-linjan laitteelle ei sillä välin ole näytetty muuta korttia. Matkustaja ei kuitenkaan siinä vaiheessa voi huomata väärää veloitusta mistään, kun U-linjojen kortinlukijassa ei ole matkustajalle näkyvää tekstinäyttöä.  

"Tavallisen" BusCom-laitteen reagoimattomuus samalla kortilla olevaan kausilippuun muuten ei ole kiinni siitä, että kyseessä on sama vuoro tai lähtö. Laitteet on ohjelmoitu niin, että saman kausilipun voi rekisteröidä samassa BusCom-laitteessa vasta kymmenen minuutin kuluttua. Tuo "karenssiaika" on mainittu myös YTV:n lipunmyyntiohjeessa. Ja koskee siis myös sellaisia buscomeja, jotka eivät liiku missään, vaan ovat kiinteästi vaikkapa metroasemilla.

Aika harvinaista on, että alle kymmenen minuuttia matkustettuaan olisi jo lähdössä päättäriltä paluumatkalle. Useimmiten siis onnistuu paluumatkan kirjaaminen samassa bussissa.

----------


## dima

Niin, ettei nyt kenellekään jää epäselväksi: Tässä ko tapauksessa ei ole kyse YTVn lipuista tai korteista. Ei myöskään U-linjoista. Vaan siitä, että Matkahuollon kortteja on käytetty väärin.

----------

